# Civilisation has just ground to a halt...again.



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

But then I saw her face, now I'm a Belieber......


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

..................


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

It's not so much that she takes a flyer and credits him (and his team) for the audacity of using the same key as Eroica and La Clemenza, but then to associate the use of a musical key in a disposable pop song arbitrarily with some of the greatest music ever composed is both pandering and insulting at the same time...


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I had to check I wasn't reading The Onion.

I'm writing all my music in E-flat major from now on. I had no idea it was so simple.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Schubussy said:


> I had to check I wasn't reading The Onion.
> 
> I'm writing all my music in E-flat major from now on. I had no idea it was so simple.


I'll remember this day! I'll tell everyone I knew you...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Posted 22 days too early.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Posted 22 days too early.


Is there something we should know? Should I lock the doors and listen to my Mozart collection, try get through it all in three weeks? Have N. Korea finally had enough of sanity?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

why, thanks for a good laugh this morning! I'm surprised she didn't say they were both child prodigies


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

deggial said:


> why, thanks for a good laugh this morning! I'm surprised she didn't say they were both child prodigies


Ya, that's initially what I thought she was going to run on...but nope, key signatures...I don't even know what song she is talking about.

Oh wait, nvm, she's talking about the song "baby". I know that one. I think someone needs to take her violin away for that statement lol.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Stupid Telegraph article.

It's not like Clemency Burton-Page issued a press release claiming Bieber is on a par with Mozart. Her comments were made in the context of a light-hearted segment of a Sunday morning radio show. Listen here http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01r50yt starting at 28 minutes, and draw your own conclusions, rather than relying on a "story" produced by a Telegraph writer whose other recent contributions to journalism include "Cats killed by Valentine's Day lilies" and "Moonwalking pony won 'X-factor'".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Just goes to show how conservative and unworthy that "music" is...or how dumb people can be...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Nereffid said:


> Stupid Telegraph article.
> 
> It's not like Clemency Burton-Page issued a press release claiming Bieber is on a par with Mozart. Her comments were made in the context of a light-hearted segment of a Sunday morning radio show. Listen here http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01r50yt starting at 28 minutes, and draw your own conclusions, rather than relying on a "story" produced by a Telegraph writer whose other recent contributions to journalism include "Cats killed by Valentine's Day lilies" and "Moonwalking pony won 'X-factor'".


Comparing Justin Bieber to Mozart or Beethoven in any way shape or form, within any context, is unacceptable.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Nereffid said:


> Stupid Telegraph article.
> 
> It's not like Clemency Burton-Page issued a press release claiming Bieber is on a par with Mozart. Her comments were made in the context of a light-hearted segment of a Sunday morning radio show. Listen here http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01r50yt starting at 28 minutes, and draw your own conclusions, rather than relying on a "story" produced by a Telegraph writer whose other recent contributions to journalism include "Cats killed by Valentine's Day lilies" and "Moonwalking pony won 'X-factor'".


But surely it's shocking about them cats - just look at the sad photo!

But you're right, the article emphasises things differently to the way she explains them. She's actually quite restrained and informative. Danged journalists, eh? 

I still find it an unnecessary stretch to bring the old masters into a chinwag about Bieber...


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

> But you're right, the article emphasises things differently to the way she explains them. She's actually quite restrained and informative. Danged journalists, eh?


A good rule of thumb is, if you read a news story along the lines of "X says something amusingly stupid and/or controversial about Y", chances are that X's comments have been distorted almost to the level of falsehood.

It's a good skill, though: combining stenography with lying.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

the question remains: was she named after La Clemenza di Tito? Inquiring minds need to know.

(go cats!)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I looked her name up on the Internet...we share a birthday...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ be happy you only share one birthday! consider it in the past 

(boredom barometer: I'm actually listening to Sunday's BBC news just to get to the bit about the Beaver)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

deggial said:


> ^ be happy you only share one birthday! consider it in the past


Well not the same year though


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I looked her name up on the Internet...we share a birthday...


This is cause for complaint. The Leverson inquiry's next business is journalists who had the gall to be born on the same day as real people. There's be hell to pay!

:devil:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Since when is using I-vi as a tonic prolongational innovative? It's like, the oldest trick in the (music theory text)book.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Thousands of enraged classical fans _vs._ A few teenybopper bieber fans who may just give mozart a listen. Seems a fair trade to me.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> A good rule of thumb is, if you read a news story along the lines of "X says something amusingly stupid and/or controversial about Y", chances are that X's comments have been distorted almost to the level of falsehood.


If it's printed in the Telegraph, "chances are" is an understatement.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh no, someone said something. Damn them.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Oh no, someone said something. Damn them.


My thinking exactly! :tiphat:


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Made my day lol. Wow....perhaps I've been missing something here...I'm going to buy a Justin Bieber album.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

quack said:


> Thousands of enraged classical fans _vs._ A few teenybopper bieber fans who may just give mozart a listen. Seems a fair trade to me.


Yeah, this could be her evil plot to get more kids to good music!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Kopachris said:


> Since when is using I-vi as a tonic prolongational innovative? It's like, the oldest trick in the (music theory text)book.


But that amazing bass movement from IV to V is so inspirational, putting it in line with the classics!

I hadn't previously realized how much of a masterpiece Mozart's 1st symphony is. It's on the level of the Eroica, and these others!

Schumann: No. 3 "Rhenish"
Bruckner: No. 4 "Romantic"
Mahler: No. 8
Sibelius: No. 5


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Come to fink of it, I whistled that *exact* tonic prolongational in the bath yesterday! It'll forever be known as the Bubbles Concerto...


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Nereffid said:


> Stupid Telegraph article.
> 
> It's not like Clemency Burton-Page issued a press release claiming Bieber is on a par with Mozart. Her comments were made in the context of a light-hearted segment of a Sunday morning radio show. Listen here http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01r50yt starting at 28 minutes, and draw your own conclusions, rather than relying on a "story" produced by a Telegraph writer whose other recent contributions to journalism include "Cats killed by Valentine's Day lilies" and "Moonwalking pony won 'X-factor'".


Thank you for finding this segment. The difference between the Telegraph article and the actual segment could hardly be larger. Saying she compared Bieber to Mozart because their works are both written are in E-flat is like saying I'm comparing a dandelion to the sun because they are both yellow. She was very clear about using the word genius saying, ""...couch the word genius..Let's be careful how we just bandy that term around." The article did use her quote, "I'm not raving about this song..."

The actual segment was quite reasonable I thought. Essentially she said that Bieber's song was regular pop music with something a little nicer.


----------



## MichaelSolo (Mar 12, 2013)

I find comparing Bieber to Mozart amusing and telling. I think Mozart would have had fun hearing this comparison!


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Justin Bieber compared to Mozart?









You've got to be kidding me.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I seem to recall that at some point, Michael Jackson compared himself favorably to Beethoven. There must be something in the water that feeds their egos. Bieber will be forgotten 10 minutes after he leaves the stage for the last time, and possibly even long before then.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Feathers said:


> Justin Bieber compared to Mozart?
> 
> View attachment 14738
> 
> ...


But which one is which .......................


----------

